# Given a one way ticket to Mars... would you?



## JTM

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101115/ap_on_sc/us_one_way_to_mars

Woah.  Yes, I'd probably take it.  Even though it'd take me like 30 minutes to moderate a single thread on MoT, I'd probably still go.


----------



## peace out

Ooooh, this speaks to my soul.  Upon entering engineering, I chose and completed Chemical Engineering.  I also initially chose a dual Environmental Engineering degree, though I dropped this second one later.  I wanted to be part of the team, if there ever was to be one, to terra-form Mars.  You know, like the Red Planet movie?  I lost site of the dream and instead went into oil & gas.

Sigh.


----------



## Blake Bowden

[video=youtube;lJEllFk3Hqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJEllFk3Hqw[/video]


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam

"...free...your...mind..., Quaid."


----------



## JTM

Blake Bowden said:


> [video=youtube;lJEllFk3Hqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJEllFk3Hqw[/video]


 well played.


----------



## RichardRLJ

"PULLMAN, Wash. (AP) — Invoking the spirit of "Star Trek" in a scholarly article entitled "To Boldly Go," two scientists contend human travel to Mars could happen much more quickly and cheaply if the missions are made one-way. They argue that it would be little different from early settlers to North America, who left Europe with little expectation of return.

"The main point is to get Mars exploration moving," said Dirk Schulze-Makuch of Washington State University, who wrote the article in the latest "Journal of Cosmology" with Paul Davies of Arizona State University. The colleagues state — in one of 55 articles in the issue devoted to exploring Mars — that humans must begin colonizing another planet as a hedge against a catastrophe on Earth.

Mars is a six-month flight away, possesses surface gravity, an atmosphere, abundant water, carbon dioxide and essential minerals. They propose the missions start by sending two two-person teams, in separate ships, to Mars. More colonists and regular supply ships would follow.

The technology already exists, or is within easy reach, they wrote."

- The above was from the Associated Press.  So this is a real possibility!  I think I'll stay home.  I'm to old of a Chemical Engineer to start Terraforming a planet now.  I can't even keep up with my 60 acres here on earth!!!


----------



## RichardRLJ

Here's the scoop:   http://journalofcosmology.com/Mars108.html


----------



## Benton

Being one of the most hard core trekkies in the world, I would totally want to... but only if I could take the love of my life with me. 

But you know, it could be cool. You  could be one of the Grand Masters of the Grand Lodge of Mars!


----------



## Bill Lins

I wouldn't go, but there's some folks I'd like to send.. !   :wink:


----------



## owls84

Leave it to Bill...

I don't think I would go.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin

Im out to rebelious. Only raider fan on mars lol.


----------



## Dave in Waco

Just remember before one of us takes off to Mars, they get special deputization powers from the GM to claim Mars for Texas like Bro. Aldren did with the Moon.  How cool would it be to be a member Mons Olympus Lodge #2001?


----------



## swole

I wouls be the only lakers fan on mars and would throw venomous rocks at those who opposed. Lol


----------



## PeterLT

Thank goodness the question isn't a one way ticket to Uranus....


Ok, I apologize...


----------



## Bill Lins

PeterLT said:


> Thank goodness the question isn't a one way ticket to Uranus....
> 
> 
> Ok, I apologize...


 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JTM

PeterLT said:


> Thank goodness the question isn't a one way ticket to Uranus....
> 
> 
> Ok, I apologize...



:52:

haha


----------



## Bill Lins

You _had_ to know it was coming, Czar! :wink:


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs

How often do you get a chance to be Columbus?


----------

